# Exhaust Advice. I want a loud exhaust system please help



## ancientgrubs (Jul 5, 2020)

I have a 2013 Scion FR-S, and I am looking for an exhaust system. I really want a loud exhaust that screams. I am looking to buy the Invidia N1 catback exhaust with titanium (blue) tips. However I need advice from you guys on this. I am also debating between the N1 and the Crawford Twin Megaphone Gymkhana Axle Back Exhaust FRS (which I have heard is also really loud).

Please help me with advice. The N1 is selling for around $560 and the Crawford one is much cheaper, I really dont want to spend more than $560.

I really want a loud exhaust and I don't mind if it has drone, I would prefer a more 'scream' sound as opposed to the more ricer sound. Any feedback would be highly appreciated.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Find a different forum. No ricers on the beach.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Why would you want that. Most trails prohibit non-stock exhaust. You must be a teenager?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Wait.. is this you?


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks like we have a TROLL that joined. Gruby, do it the cheap way, punch holes in your muffler.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

wow i heard it all now.go by you a real car.


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Easiest way for you to get that sound is to empty a full bottle of Ajax in a ziploc bag and stuff it into the filler tube of your gas tank. It will go boom for sure.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Get the NI exhaust, the Crawford really sucks or just get a Milwaukee Sawzall for $140 from Home Depot and cut the pipes after the Cats.


----------

